

HN Meetup: New Delhi on Friday, June 10th - RealGeek
http://www.techmeetup.in/events/18845721/

======
RealGeek
We have a lot of hackers joining the group from other cities of India as well.

If anyone want to plan a similar event in other cities in India, I suggest to
use our Meetup group at <http://www.techmeetup.in> and leverage the existing
user base.

In that way we can build larger base and utilize the same mailing list.

------
jasdeep2107
Had an awesome time at the last meet. Looking forward to Friday's.

Thanks Ravish, Best, \- Jassi

------
signa11
if something is happening in pune, i would be very interested. as others have
chimed in, bangalore was not such a great experience for me either.

~~~
suprgeek
+1 for Pune. Would be fun to meet other HN folks in-person.

~~~
yummyfajitas
+1 more. Anyone want to suggest a time/place? (I've only been here a few
weeks, don't know my way around yet.)

My suggestion: we pin down a time/place, a few of us precommit to being there,
and we post to the main page. Others will show up. At least, that's what
happened last time I tried this.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=241233>

I'd propose Sat Jun 11 or Sun Jun 12 as a possible date.

~~~
zaph0d
Infinitely Beta would be more than happy to be the host. More details on the
post by `nunb`.

Feel free to email me. Info on my profile.

------
skbohra123
I've started to feel that startup culture here in Bangalore is not as much as
it is believed. I want more fellow hackers to confirm this.

~~~
braindead_in
I used to be a regular at the Bangalore circuit few years ago at TiE,
Barcamps, MoMo's, Headstart etc. It got a bit monotonous; same people, same
stories etc. Then the downturn happened and I also got busy. The events still
are happening though. Barcamp 10 dates are out. On Meetup there are a few tech
related events in Bangalore too; MySQL, PHP, etc. Don't know how active they
are.

~~~
RealGeek
Same thing happened in Delhi too, Triggr.in is the new spark.

~~~
braindead_in
Looks interesting. I guess Bangalore needs a new spark too.

------
kailashbadu
Is it good time to be in Delhi considering the latest clash between government
forces and Ram Dev supporters ? I guess there is a sit-in at Raajghat. It
seems BJP has also joined the fray. But I guess that won't affect the usual
business, would it ? ( I am not from Delhi so I have no idea how things work
there)

~~~
RealGeek
You wouldn't even know about it if you don't watch / read Indian news.

------
RealGeek
We had a meetup in Delhi NCR last month. Around 25 hackers showed up, and we
had great time.

We have booked a bigger venue to accommodate more hackers this time.

~~~
paraschopra
Ravish, thanks for organizing this meetup. Last time it was a great event.
Enjoyed candid startup experiences (from raising VC funding to expanding team,
etc.) Hope we can make it even better this time.

------
scorpion032
I have recently relocated from Hyderabad to Bangalore. Would love to meet
hackers in Bangalore.

------
neilxdsouza
Anyone planning something similar from Mumbai?

~~~
rounak
+1 to Mumbai

